# Barista Express - silicone seal/'O'-ring surrounding shower screen



## Pip1166 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi folks

Please could someone advise where to buy this item - it's the component that this guy is replacing:






My machine is only a couple of months old and I don't need one yet, but I just want to have plenty 'spares' (descaler, tablets, filters etc).

It isn't on Sage's website and I couldn't find anything that looks like it on Amazon (looks to have two distinct sides, one ribbed and one flat).

I'm guessing that it is a phone call to Sage?

Apologies if there has been a previous post on this; I just tried a forum search for 'silicone' but couldn't see anything from a cursory glance through the hits.

Thanks to all in anticipation of replies


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

On most machines it is referred to as a group seal. In your case I think it will possibly only be available from Sage.


----------



## Pip1166 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, much appreciated.


----------



## abvilejn (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi, check out the link below:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Group-seal-Silicone-Gasket-for-Breville-machines-BES860-BES870-BES840-BES810-/182420771562?hash=item2a792012ea:g:45MAAOSwImRYlNBI

I think this might be the part you have enquired in your thread.


----------



## Pip1166 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi

Thanks for the reply.

Much appreciated


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

I know this is a little old

I just purchased a Express over the weekend , and seeing an issue with this Part, I called Sage and they answered quickly and had the part available at under £5 posted


----------

